# Clue



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2004)

Has anyone else seen the 1985 movie "Clue" (based on the Parker Brothers game with the same title)? I saw it last night and just about fell off my chair laughing. I love the fact that the movie has alternate endings too.


----------



## daveb (Sep 16, 2004)

I love that movie! It's so funny, especially the different endings.


----------



## Authorised (Sep 16, 2004)

That movie was cast incredibly well...especially the butler.


----------

